# Made some new bass jigs!



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Got a new jig mold in yesterday!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work what waits do you have them in.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks! I have 3/16, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 ounce for now.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Those look real good. Nice job.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are sweet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks, The smallies in the river like them too!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking jigs! Been using them alot this year so I'm also a little jealous that you make your own too!

Mr. A


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you tie your skirts on or do you just use the collars??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

